# Вопрос баянным мастерам



## lobster (28 Янв 2017)

Уважаемые мастера, подскажите, возможно ли сделать планку баяна или аккордеона, на которой каждый голос играл в обе стороны? (и на разжим, и на сжим)


----------



## vev (28 Янв 2017)

*lobster*,

Вы таки будете смеяться, но это уже сделано. Только что проверил: и на сжим и на разжим аккордеон таки играет


----------



## rodiongork (28 Янв 2017)

Цитата:


> Только что проверил:


И ведь не поленился - усомнился и проверил! 

Хотя мне кажется что автор вопроса как-то неточно выразил мысль. М.б. хотелось что-то вроде - сделать планку в которой язычок звучит при проходе воздуха в любую сторону...

Я так понимаю, что если бы это было можно, то мировая индустрия не делала бы планки с двумя языками.

(другой вопрос - можно ли как-то так добавить воздушные клапана чтоб при сжиме и розжиме воздух через планку шел только в одну сорону - но видимо все это уводит далеко в страну фантазий)

Интересно кстати что товарищ Пьяццолла работает мехами только в одну сторону. Хотя вроде у обычного бандонеона просто разные ноты на сжим розжим... Но он этим не пользуется и быстро схлопывает инструмент между фразами:





Может он вообще в одну сторону выковырнул голоса чтоб быстро схлопывалось? )


----------



## vev (28 Янв 2017)

rodiongork (28.01.2017, 18:15) писал:


> другой вопрос - можно ли как-то так добавить воздушные клапана чтоб при сжиме и розжиме воздух через планку шел только в одну сорону - но видимо все это уводит далеко в страну фантазий


Если не изменяет память, на Мир баяна было какое то обсуждение по этому поводу...


----------



## fonare (28 Янв 2017)

Технически это возможно.


----------



## BudnikYurij (8 Янв 2018)

Пьяцолла работает мехами в одну сторону чисто из за собственных ощущений. Во первых очень тяжело на бандонеоне играть на сжим ровным звуком,  приходится напрягать дополнительные мышцы. Во вторых на сжиме, там получается немного другое звучание,  тускнее. И еще, когда играешь душой,  легче выразить чувства на разжим. Ну это уже по моим ощущениям.


----------



## ze_go (8 Янв 2018)

BudnikYurij (08.01.2018, 03:29) писал:


> когда играешь душой,  легче выразить чувства на разжим


доставил))


----------



## ze_go (8 Янв 2018)

rodiongork (28.01.2017, 18:15) писал:


> товарищ Пьяццолла работает мехами только в одну сторону


особенности артикуляции... попробуйте на бандонеоне на сжим сделать такое количество акцентов))


----------



## gerborisov (8 Янв 2018)

Как жаль, что в Бразилии не играют на баяне Мучается мастер на "не пойми чём"...


----------



## levsha34 (8 Янв 2018)

Такие системы, чисто теоретически есть. Кажется в книге Фадеева есть схема. Но вся сложность в том, что воздух всегда должен проходить через планку с одной и той-же стороны! Т.е. возникает необходимость перенаправлять потоки воздуха так, чтобы при смене меха воздух все-равно проходил через планку  всегда в одном направлении.
В следствии этого возникает целая система перепускных клапанов, что очень ненадежно и сомнительно. Да и как будет звучать тремоло мехом?


----------

